# Saarschleife Bike Marathon



## SaarMoselBiker (15. Januar 2005)

Habe von einer Bekannten (Nicht-Bikerin) gehört, daß am 22.05.05 in Mettlach oder Orscholz ein Bike Marathon rund um die Saarschleife statt finden soll.
Hat schon jemand was konkretes darüber gehört bzw. gibt es hierzu eine Internet-Seite ? Auf Google konnte ich zumindest nix finden.


----------



## agent_smith (16. Januar 2005)

cool, hab zwar noch nix von dem marathon gehört, ist aber ne sehr schöne gegend dort! und günstig tanken kannste auch grade nebenan...  
ich wär auf jeden fall am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squirrel (16. Januar 2005)

Am 21.5. wird vom Rf Homburg eine CTF ausgerichtet, die auch eine Strecke über 101km bietet. Start: Bliesmengen, Bliestalhalle.
Aber von einem Saarschleifen-Event hab ich auch schonmal was läuten hören, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern wo...  

edit: Ah, jetzt, ja! Auf das Team XXS hat auf seiner HP unter "Termine" am 22.05. einen Eintrag über einen Saarschleifen-Marathon. Leider finden sich dort noch keine genaueren Infos...


----------



## sarakosa (17. Januar 2005)

War heute bei Zweirad Hawner in Dillingen, 

der erzählte mir auch was von der Saarschleife.
Er wurde schon als Mit-Sponsor gefragt.....
Ein Datum hatte er aber nicht genannt.
Aber ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei, datt is ne schöne Gegend!!


----------



## SaarMoselBiker (18. Januar 2005)

Habe mir heute mal den Prospekt von meiner Bekannten zeigen lassen.
Es handelt sich dabei um Unterlagen für mögliche Sponsoren.

Geplant ist der 1. Saarschleifen-Marathon am 22.05.05. Start ist in Mettlach. Die Strecke geht über 100 km (Marathon) - Start um 09.00 Uhr;  60 km (Halbmarathon)  - Start um 09.30 Uhr und 30 km (Kurzstrecke) - Start um 11.00 Uhr.  Am Abend vorher die obligatorische Pasta-Party. Höhenmeter sind keine angegeben.

Erfreulich: Sowohl die Bürgermeisterin von Mettlach als auch der Geschäftsführer der Saarschleife-Touristik sind mit im Organisationsteam.

Eine Internet-Seite gibt es anscheinend (noch ?) nicht. Lediglich eine email Adresse ist vorhanden. Werde mal versuchen, dort weitere Infos in Erfahrung zu bringen.


----------



## 007ike (19. Januar 2005)

Das hört sich doch klasse an!!!
Noch ein Saar Marathon! Juhu!


----------



## Limit83 (19. Januar 2005)

Hört sich auf jeden Fall prima an!    Landschaftlich ist die Gegend ja Klasse! Ich hoffe mal, dass die Organisation auch an uns "Rennfahrer" denkt oder wollen die dort eher einen CTF Marathon veranstalten?


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Januar 2005)

Stimme Limit völlig zu, bitte plant eine Zeitnahme mit ein!! 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (19. Januar 2005)

Hehe, wenn das wirklich stattfindet haben wir einiges vor uns. Die Gegend dort ist wirklich sehr schön.

Wasgau ist ja 5 Euro günstiger geworden habe ich gelesen und lockt jetzt als die wohl immer noch teuerste CTF der Welt 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Kelme (19. Januar 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Wasgau ist ja 5 Euro günstiger geworden habe ich gelesen und lockt jetzt als die wohl immer noch teuerste CTF der Welt
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman


Falls du mit 5,- EUR günstiger geworden den Thread von mir in eurem Lokalforum meinst: das ist nicht Wasgau, sondern Gäsbockland - Lambrecht(Pfalz) - was soll ich noch schreiben??

"teuerste CTF der Welt": Tja, da alle anderen Titel wie beste, tollste, schönste Strecke und größte Veranstaltung der Welt schon vergeben sind (ein Teil davon soll im Saarland liegen), bleibt für uns nicht mehr viel  .
Aber ich denken Klaus und ich könenn damit umgehen.


Kelme - Pfalz ist mehr als Wasgau. Is' einfach so.


----------



## SaarMoselBiker (23. Januar 2005)

Habe die Organisatoren mal kontaktiert.

Ab dem 25.01. soll die Internet-Seite www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de freigestaltet sein mit weiteren Infos.

Wäre wirklich super, wenn das in dieser Gegend mit dem Marathon klappen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (24. Januar 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du mit 5,- EUR günstiger geworden den Thread von mir in eurem Lokalforum meinst: das ist nicht Wasgau, sondern Gäsbockland - Lambrecht(Pfalz) - was soll ich noch schreiben??


Hmm, ja dann habe ich die wohl verwechselt. Habe nur irgendwas "ohne Zeitnahme" und "auf vielfachen Wunsch günstiger" gelesen. Das nächste Mal denke ich dann zuerst - wobei so richtig helfen tut das nicht weil ich die immer durcheinanderschmeisse.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (31. Januar 2005)

SaarMoselBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Organisatoren mal kontaktiert.
> 
> Ab dem 25.01. soll die Internet-Seite www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de freigestaltet sein mit weiteren Infos.
> 
> Wäre wirklich super, wenn das in dieser Gegend mit dem Marathon klappen würde.




auf der webseite tut sich was ! hört sich nicht schlecht an...

edit: hört sich vorallem so an, dass sie sich eher an igb als an wnd orientieren, was ja nur gut sein kann. aber snoopy legt die messlatte in igb schon verdammt hoch  

allerdings ist der termin unglücklich gewählt, da einige kilometer weiter westlich das 24 stunden rennen in metz stattfindet.


----------



## 007ike (31. Januar 2005)

Sehr interessant! Ich denke da fahre ich mit, und werde die 24 h dieses Jahr wieder schieben


----------



## leeqwar (31. Januar 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr interessant! Ich denke da fahre ich mit, und werde die 24 h dieses Jahr wieder schieben



genau so seh ich das kommen...    das team bricht auseinander, bevor es richtig zusammengestellt war   

ich bin dafür, das nächstes jahr alle termine für mtb-veranstaltungen zentral vergeben werden um überschneidungen möglichst zu vermeiden  !


----------



## 007ike (31. Januar 2005)

Ich seh das auch etwas mit einem weinenden Auge. Aber regionale Events gehen bei mir ganz klar vor! 
Ich find es echt super das es hier wohl den 4. saarländischen Marathon mit Zeitnahme gibt.   Daher mitfahren!!!


----------



## leeqwar (31. Januar 2005)

naja, vonwegen regional: metz ist etwa 40-50 km von mettlach entfernt und hatte letztes jahr über 2000 (!) teilnehmer. man greift sich halt gegenseitig die teilnehmer ab und an 20 weiteren wochenenden läuft in der region überhaupt nichts ausser ctfs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (31. Januar 2005)

Das ist richtig, als Veranstalter sollte man sowas schon im Auge haben!


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Januar 2005)

Hmm, einerseits finde ich's Klasse, dass es einen weiteren Marathon MIT!!! Zeitnahme zu einem einigermaßen annehmbaren Startgeld gibt, andererseits finde ich die Terminüberschneidungen total doof!

Wenn dass so weiter geht wer fährt dann eigentlich noch die überteuerten CTF's in der Pfalz?   

Ich hätte noch 'ne alte Stoppuhr zu verschenken, irgendwer Interesse?  

Grüße.


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hätte noch 'ne alte Stoppuhr zu verschenken, irgendwer Interesse?
> 
> Grüße.


In der Pfalz gibt es sogar einen Hersteller, der vertreibt kleine Computer, die man am Lenker befestigen kann. Die können Brutto- und Nettozeit. Es besteht allerdings die Möglichkeit, dass solche "Hightech-Güter" nicht in das Saarland exportiert werden dürfen. 


Kelme - jedes Land hat halt sein Kuba   .


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Januar 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> In der Pfalz gibt es sogar einen Hersteller, der vertreibt kleine Computer, die man am Lenker befestigen kann. Die können Brutto- und Nettozeit. Es besteht allerdings die Möglichkeit, dass solche "Hightech-Güter" nicht in das Saarland exportiert werden dürfen.
> 
> 
> Kelme - jedes Land hat halt sein Kuba   .



Ein Computer aus der Pfalz?  Am Lenker befestigen? 







Bitte nicht!!!

Aber stimmt schon bei so wenigen Teilnehmern könnte man die Zeiten auch privat untereinander vergleichen


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2005)

Das ist doch nur das Exportmodell für das Saarland. 
Keine Doppelbelegung von Tasten, das würde nur Verwirrung stiften. 
Große Anzeige zur Korrektur sämtlicher Fehlsichtigkeiten. 
Großer Nummernblock rechts zur Eingabe der gewünschten Zeit in der Ergebnisliste und eine extra große Schreibfläche auf der Oberseite, damit man beim Rennen immer eine Liste mitführen kann, auf welcher Platzierung man gerade fährt.


Kelme - Pfälzer in die Pfalz, Saarländern in die .... (nein, ich sag's nicht  )



P.S.: Ist große Teilnehmerzahl wichtig?


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Januar 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Ist große Teilnehmerzahl wichtig?



Bei den Startgebühren - Nein


----------



## 007ike (31. Januar 2005)

Meine Güte, wie groß ist denn eure Langeweile?

hier habt ihr einen kleinen online Wettstreit

http://www.geosense.net/


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Januar 2005)

einfach mitfahren und wenn´s nicht gefällt gleich weiter nach Metz.
Die Anfahrt reicht euch sicher zu warmfahren.   
Die paar Runden die euch fehlen holt ihr bei eurem Trainingszustand bestimmt wieder locker raus.   
Zurück nach Orschholz kommt ihr nach den 24std Rennen auch locker.
ausrollen ist dann angesagt.   
Ich werde den neuen Marathon auf jeden Fall unterstützen.


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Januar 2005)

Ich werde leeqwar folgen, was auch immer er an diesem Tag fahren wird 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (31. Januar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde leeqwar folgen, was auch immer er an diesem Tag fahren wird
> 
> Grüße.



dann wirst du mir nicht folgen, sondern dich mit mir abwechseln an dem tag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (31. Januar 2005)

Dann soll es so sein, mein Saisonschwerpunkt liegt in diesem Jahr ohnehin auf CC 

Grüße.


----------



## npk (31. Januar 2005)

Hey, ich will auch mitfahren....was wann wo     

Werde wohl erstmal die Halbmarthondistanzen in diesem Jahr fahren 

Lieber mal klein anfangen   

Wird sich Sonntags noch zu Touren getroffen?


----------



## leeqwar (31. Januar 2005)

ich denke mal


			
				npk schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, ich will auch mitfahren....was wann wo


bezog sich auf das thread-thema und nicht auf die letzten off-topic-postings   


hab gesehen, dass ich zumindest einen der beiden vom veranstaltungsteam vom sehen her kenne. emc, saar-cup und igb, bei letzterem kam er mir gar gefährlich nahe


----------



## 007ike (1. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann soll es so sein, mein Saisonschwerpunkt liegt in diesem Jahr ohnehin auf CC
> 
> Grüße.



Aha! Also doch! Immer diese CC ler!


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (1. Februar 2005)

SaarMoselBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir heute mal den Prospekt von meiner Bekannten zeigen lassen...
> 
> Geplant ist der 1. Saarschleifen-Marathon am 22.05.05. Start ist in Mettlach. Die Strecke geht über 100 km (Marathon) - Start um 09.00 Uhr;  60 km (Halbmarathon)  - Start um 09.30 Uhr und 30 km (Kurzstrecke) - Start um 11.00 Uhr.  Am Abend vorher die obligatorische Pasta-Party. Höhenmeter sind keine angegeben.
> .


Start ist in Orcholz
100 km (Marathon)   2700 hm
 60 km (Halbmarathon)  1700 hm
 30 km (Kurzstrecke)  700 hm
Strecke ist wohl von Orcholz, Kaiserweg, Taben, Saarhölzbach, Käshütt, Saarhölzbach, Mettlach, Saarchleife rauf und runter und rauf und runter,. . . ziemlich anspruchsvolle Trails zwischendrin. Hab ich so gehört .. . .. . 
;-) Gruß Oetzi


----------



## squirrel (1. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...zu einem einigermaßen annehmbaren Startgeld...


Habt ihr da nähere Angaben? Ich find auf der Seite des Saarschleifen-Marathons nix zur Startgebühr. Hatte schon fast die Hoffnung... aber nein, das wäre ja zu schön gewesen...


----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2005)

Startgeld
Startgeld Kurzstrecke: 25 / 22 für Schüler unter 20 Jahren mit Schulbescheinigung 
Startgeld Halbmarathon: 28 
Startgeld Marathon: 28 

Bei Nichterscheinen kann das Startgeld leider nicht erstattet werden!
Nachmeldungen sind bis zum Teilnehmerlimit möglich. 


Kelme - soweit das Zitat aus der HP


----------



## squirrel (1. Februar 2005)

ups, da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens. Scheinbar _wollte _ ich die Preise nicht finden   Jetzt hab ich's auch entdeckt...

Thnx


----------



## Limit83 (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Es ist natürlich super, dass es noch einen richtigen Marathon im "Radland Saarand" gibt! Hoffentlich schafft er es auch sich in den nächsten Jahren einen Namen zu machen. Das Revier um die Saarschleife ist ja zum Glück auch weit über unsere Grenzen bekannt, daher wird das wohl nicht allzu schwer werden, "Orcholz Marathon" wäre da wenigeren ein Begriff...   
Die Strecken und Höhenmeterangaben hören sich auch vernünftig aber wohl auf- bzw. abgerundet an. Aber egal.
Aber das mit er Terminüberschneidung ärgert mich!    Da schaffen man es wirklich noch so eine vielversprechende Veranstaltung im Saarland auszurichten und ich werde wohl, nachdem ich Metz auch sausen lassen muss, nach Bayreuth (Hochschulmeisterschaften) geschickt werden...   
Aber falls ich bei den ersten CC Rennen dieses Jahr merken sollte, dass da nix geht, werd ich euch auf jeden Fall Metz vorziehen! 

@007ike: den 4. Marathon mit Zeitnahme??? Mir fallen im Saarland nur WND und IGB ein, wen hab ich da denn unter den Tisch fallen lassen? Hat der Wildsau auch eine Zeitnahme? 

Aber egal der wievielte er ist, AUF DEN NÄCHSTEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npk (2. Februar 2005)

Auf die Gefahr hin das ich getötet werde weil es die Liste schon tausendmal 
gibt   

Was sind denn so die MTB Versanstaltungen hier in der näheren Umgebung
wo ich mich mal dran versuchen kann ?  

Die Halbdistanz gibt es doch überall oder? Weiß nicht ob ich für 3000hm und 100km schon fit genug bin......fangen wir erstmal klein an


----------



## 007ike (2. Februar 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike: den 4. Marathon mit Zeitnahme??? Mir fallen im Saarland nur WND und IGB ein, wen hab ich da denn unter den Tisch fallen lassen? Hat der Wildsau auch eine Zeitnahme?



ich dachte, bin jetzt aber auch etwas unsicher?


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Februar 2005)

Der Wildsaumarathon hat keine Zeitnahme, ist dafür aber günstig UND es gibt gute Verpflegung   

@npk
Spontan fallen mir da ein:

Mandelbachtaler Marathon in Bliesmengen-Bolchen am 21. Mai. relativ flach, langweilig und ohne Zeitnahme, dafür sehr günstig, eignet sich gut zum testen.

Wildsaumarathon im Warndt am 28. August, sehr schöne Strecke, super Verpflegung und noch günstig, aber auch keine Zeitnahme.

Bank1Saar St. Ingbert Marathon 4. September, ohne Worte - Pflicht! 

St. Wendel Marathon am 1. Oktober, mein persönlicher Alptraum  konditionell teilw. sehr hart zu der Jahreszeit, sau teuer, meistens Regen, aber auf irgendeine perverse Art auch saugeil, vor allem tolle Atmosphäre.

Dann gibts noch den Erbeskopf Marathon am 10, Juli und die Vulkanbike am 11. September in der Eifel, sollen beide auch sehr schön und anspruchsvoll sein und halt noch die beiden "CTF's" (Geißkopf-MTB-Marathon am 7. Mai + Wasgau Marathon am 15. Oktober) in der Pfalz, meine Meinung darüber ist ja hinlänglich bekannt 

Die Termine hab ich wie immer beim Bikeaholic geklaut.

Grüße.


----------



## Kelme (2. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und halt noch die beiden "CTF's" (Geißkopf-MTB-Marathon am 7. Mai ...


Ein Steilpass!
Also, Geißkopf ist Bayern. Bundesland am südlichen Rande der Republik, das sich überraschenderweise bis fast vor die Tore Frankfurt nach Norden ausbreitet.
Gäsbockland  ist Pfalz. Die Pfalz war mal bayrisch. Ist es aber nicht mehr. Liegt links oder westlich des Rheins und nicht so weit südlich. 


Kelme - das hatte ich 2004 hier im Lokalforum schon mal erklärt, oder?


----------



## Limit83 (2. Februar 2005)

@npk: Wieso hier in der Nähe? Gleich mal die internationale Härte testen! Mein erster Marathon mit Zeitnahme war 2001 der Dolomiti Superbike!
Gut, 2000 bin ich zuerst unseren Halbmarathon gefahren, ich war tot danach - zumindest fühlte ich mich so - und einen Monat später den Wasgau Marathon, danach war über eine Woche meine Beinmuskulatur verhärtet! Also ein Marathon ist jedesmal eine Qual, die man erst im Ziel zu schätzen weiß.


----------



## Thorsten_F (3. Februar 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Kelme - das hatte ich 2004 hier im Lokalforum schon mal erklärt, oder?





  

 

ohne Kommentar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (3. Februar 2005)

Thorsten_F schrieb:
			
		

> ohne Kommentar



genau ohne Kommentar


----------



## npk (3. Februar 2005)

@Einheimischer

Danke für die tolle Aufstellung.....na dann liege ich ja mit meinem 
Training voll im Plan   

Ab März wird dann die Schlagzahl erhöht. Jetzt erstmal noch schön
zum Snowboarden für 10 Tage und dann in die Pedale treten 

Gruß npk


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

dann macht mal kräftig Werbung; einer neuen Veranstaltung muß geholfen werden ! Habe mich bereits mit noch 2 Bekannten aus dem lokalen Forum Aachen/Köln/Bonn angemeldet.
Also kommt mir nicht mit weiter Anfahrt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (12. Februar 2005)

*
*
http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/
*
*
der halbmarathon hat´s aber in sich . . . . 

untrainiertegrippegeschwächter Gruß
Oetzi


----------



## Boron (13. Februar 2005)

bin auch am überlegen wegen dem marathon werde auf jeden fall den erbeskopfmarathon fahren  und einige ctf´s mal schauen was das jahr  so bringt 
grüsse Boron


----------



## Limit83 (25. März 2005)

Wird morgen die Strecke abgefahren?
Steht der Termin für 13.30 Uhr am Gasthaus Saarschleife?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (25. März 2005)

Schau mal hier --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151792



> Hallo Oetzi,
> freut mich das dir die Strecke gefallen hat. Wie schon gesagt: Am Samstag fahren wir die Halbmarathon Strecke ab. Wenn du Lust hast komm einfach vorbei. Gillt natürlich auch für alle anderen.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


----------



## Limit83 (26. März 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151792


Alles klar! Wollte nur noch einmal eine definitive Zusage haben. So der Letzte Wachruf der Veranstalter hat mir gefehlt.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (26. März 2005)

Viel Spaß


----------



## Limit83 (27. März 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Snoop und ich sind gestern ein Stück von der Strecke mit abgefahren und ich muss sagen, es ist ein verdammt geiles Bikerevier bei euch Saarlandwikinger   . Ich freue mich schon darauf, dass euer Marathon quasi die Saison einleutet. Außerdem müssen wir mal einen Termin für eine weitere Streckenbesichtigung ausmachen, Ich will alles sehen  . Aber dann fahren wir wenigstens einen Weg mit dem Zug oder kommen gleich mit dem Auto.   
Grüße Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolly Rogers (27. März 2005)

@Limit83:

Ist die Strecke schon ausgeschildert ???


----------



## Limit83 (27. März 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> @Limit83:
> 
> Ist die Strecke schon ausgeschildert ???


Nein. Eine permanente Ausschilderung ist glaub ich auch nicht drin, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (27. März 2005)

Hab mir gerade die Strecke angeschaut (Karte) und finde nicht weiter. Wer kann mir helfen wie es weitergeht ??? In Mettlach siehe rote Linie ist Schluss. Würde nämlich gerne die Strecke abfahren. Oder hat schon jemand die GPS Daten ???

Danke für die Hilfe

Profil Kurzstrecke


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (27. März 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gerade die Strecke angeschaut (Karte) und finde nicht weiter. Wer kann mir helfen wie es weitergeht ??? In Mettlach siehe rote Linie ist Schluss. Würde nämlich gerne die Strecke abfahren. Oder hat schon jemand die GPS Daten ???
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe



--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151792


			
				Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> 
> aus Gründen des Naturschutzes können wir unsere Strecke noch nicht genauer bekannt geben. A..................
> 
> Euer Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon OrgaTeam



Aber bis zum 22.05. ist ja noch genug Zeit mal einen Termin zu finden und die Strecke noch mal abzufahren. 
Gruß Oetzi


----------



## Jolly Rogers (27. März 2005)

> Aber bis zum 22.05. ist ja noch genug Zeit mal einen Termin zu finden und die Strecke noch mal abzufahren.



Wenn man im Saarland wohnt, ist das kein Problem, aber sonst


----------



## 007ike (18. April 2005)

So hätte mich angemeldet! Große Runde! Jetzt wirds ernst!


----------



## Xededen (18. April 2005)

hehe, ich werd auch auf der großen Runde starten...Vielleicht sehen wir uns unterwegs oder fahren zusammen !?!?!?


----------



## leeqwar (18. April 2005)

würde mir ganz gerne die strecke oder zumindest die schlüsselstellen ganz gerne anschauen. geht da noch was ? auf der webseite sind mal keine termine mehr angegeben...


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> würde mir ganz gerne die strecke oder zumindest die schlüsselstellen ganz gerne anschauen. geht da noch was ? auf der webseite sind mal keine termine mehr angegeben...


...keine Termine mehr...geh mal zum Optiker und hör auf, alte Leute zu erschrecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (18. April 2005)

Here we go,
bin auch auf der Langdistanz gemeldet, muss nur noch zahlen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Here we go,
> bin auch auf der Langdistanz gemeldet, muss nur noch zahlen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman


Na prima...krieg ja doch langsam etwas mehr Gesellschaft...


----------



## chris84 (18. April 2005)

ich bin zwar noch nicht angemeldet, werde aber auch auf die große Strecke gehen! also willkommen im Club!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## 007ike (18. April 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, ich werd auch auf der großen Runde starten...Vielleicht sehen wir uns unterwegs oder fahren zusammen !?!?!?



würde ich gerne machen, vermute aber mal deinem Tempo nicht stand zu halten!


----------



## oldschooler (20. April 2005)

hmmh

wer is da ausrichter?
ich denke mal da komm ich mit em klein vorbei un fahr für de spass 45 km oder so mit en paar rennradleuten, deren motorische fähigkeiten meine nicht allzu weit übersteigen 

wo kann man sich anmelden?


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2005)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> hmmh
> 
> wer is da ausrichter?
> ich denke mal da komm ich mit em klein vorbei un fahr für de spass 45 km oder so mit en paar rennradleuten, deren motorische fähigkeiten meine nicht allzu weit übersteigen
> ...


"für de spass"...bitte rechts halten und nicht nebeneinander fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .T.O.O.L. (20. April 2005)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> hmmh
> 
> wer is da ausrichter?
> ich denke mal da komm ich mit em klein vorbei un fahr für de spass 45 km oder so mit en paar rennradleuten, deren motorische fähigkeiten meine nicht allzu weit übersteigen
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151792

http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/index.php

;-))


----------



## zeitweiser (20. April 2005)

Bin für die lange Strecke gemeldet.
Scheint ja ein kleines Forumstreffen zu werden.


----------



## npk (20. April 2005)

Oh man, da muß ich mich ja auch noch anmelden.....hört isch nach
Gruppenzwang an   

Obwohl, den Tag vorher muß ich ja mit den anderen Jungs auf die Mandelbachtour   

Ob ich dort die 100km schaffe und am nächsten Tag auch     Das könnte eng werden    Erstmal noch mentale Kraft sammeln


----------



## chris84 (2. Mai 2005)

so, ich wär dann auch mal angemeldet   

weiß jemand obs noch ne Streckenbesichtigung gibt? habs bei der letzten nicht geschafft...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## snoopy-bike (3. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich gerne machen, vermute aber mal deinem Tempo nicht stand zu halten!




...kannst ja mit mir fahren, alter!


----------



## Moonbeamer (3. Mai 2005)

Warum ist die Startgebühr mit 28  derart teuer. Auf die Hälfte der Leistungen könnte ich getrost verzichten, wenn die Startgebühr dafür mindestens um 50% reduziert wäre


----------



## 007ike (3. Mai 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> ...kannst ja mit mir fahren, alter!



jetzt hab ich mich tot gelacht


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2005)

@moonbeamer

Diese Vorstellung ist wohl sehr unrealistisch, da es sich bei dem Saarschleifen Marathon um eine vollwertige und profesionell durchgeführte Rennveranstaltung handelt, die schon enorme Investitionen im Vorfeld verlangt. Die Veranstaltung ist mit 28 Euro keineswegs überteuert, da gibts ganz andere Kandidaten, die für das gleiche Geld einfach nur eine CTF anbieten, oder für mehr als das doppelte weit weniger Leistungen.

Grüße.


----------



## Moonbeamer (3. Mai 2005)

Leistungen:
Teilnehmer T-Shirt 
Exklusives Starterpaket 
Startnummern 
Streckenverpflegung 
Streckensicherung 
Ergebnisdienst 
Urkunden (Online im PDF als download) 
Nudelbon 
Rahmenprogramm 
Duschmöglichkeiten / Sanitäre Anlage 
Möglichkeit zur Fahrradreinigung 
Team- & Sponsorenarea 
Medizinischer Notfallservice 
Rücktransport zu Start/Ziel bei Sturz oder Defekt etc. 
Reparaturstation bei Start/Ziel 

Alleine durch Verzicht auf T-Shirt, Starterpaket und Nudelbon könnte man mindestens 8,-  bis 10,-  mit der Startgebühr heruntergehen.

Mag ja sein, dass Du damit Recht hast, dass meine Vorstellung unrealistisch ist, aber 28,-  sind schon `ne Menge Geld.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2005)

Klar sind 28 Euro eine Menge Geld, aber eben nicht für eine Rennveranstaltung und nur weil du die Leistungen nicht magst sind viele der genannten Grundvorraussetzung um überhaupt eine Genehmigung für eine solche Veranstaltung zu bekommen.
Alleine schon das Argument, dass du auf die Streckensicherung und Medizinischen Notfallservice verzichten könntest ist wohl mehr als naiv, ich habe schon einige schwer verletzte Biker bei Rennen gesehen, die ohne profesionelle Hilfe ernsthafte Probleme gehabt hätten. Du solltest erst mal gründlich darüber nachdenken was du hier schreibst und vieleicht mal so eine Veranstaltung als Zuschauer besuchen - dann wird dir wohl einiges klarer.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Leistungen:
> Teilnehmer T-Shirt
> Exklusives Starterpaket
> Startnummern
> ...



tshirt und starterpaket wird glaub ich meistens rein durch sponsoring gestiftet. irgendwo gabs hier mal nen thread in dem die kosten von ner anmeldung zusammengezÃ¤hlt wurden. und der einheimische hat recht, es gibt sowohl im ctf als auch im marathon bereich weitaus teurere veranstaltungen. (im saarland bsp wnd-marathon)


----------



## Moonbeamer (3. Mai 2005)

Na gut, wenn Ihr sagt, dass die 28 Euro gerechtfertigt sind, dann glaube ich Euch das mal.
Um wenigstens die 5 Euro Nachmeldegebühr zu sparen, die wahrscheinlich auch gerechtfertigt sind  , werde ich mich noch heute oder morgen anmelden.


----------



## Luftschnapper (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo 

ich denke wir können uns freuen das es bei uns in der nähe ein so schönes Event gibt,da bezahle ich doch gerne die 28 Euro.  


Wir fahren übrigens auch mit 2 Biker den marathon


----------



## 007ike (3. Mai 2005)

@moonbeamer außerdem: Du MUSST ja NICHT mitfahren! Fahr doch einfach die Veranstaltungen mit die günstiger sind! Ich befürchte dann wirds wohl nix mit nem Marathon. Und ich glaube kaum das die Motivation für einen Veranstalter reine Nächstenliebe sein wird sich so viel Arbeit aufzuladen


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2005)

naja, wobei ich es schon in ordnung finde, preise auch mal zu hinterfragen bzw zu kritisieren. wie letztens schon mal gepostet, kosten die meisten 10 km volksläufe 3-5 euro und da gibt es auch strassensperrungen, zeitnahme etc. . andererseits kosten lauf-marathons wiederum richtig asche, für mich ein grund keinen zu laufen.
aber im relativen vergleich liegt saarschleife eher am unteren ende der preisspanne.


----------



## Moonbeamer (3. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @moonbeamer außerdem: Du MUSST ja NICHT mitfahren! Fahr doch einfach die Veranstaltungen mit die günstiger sind! Ich befürchte dann wirds wohl nix mit nem Marathon. Und ich glaube kaum das die Motivation für einen Veranstalter reine Nächstenliebe sein wird sich so viel Arbeit aufzuladen


Mir ist schon klar, dass ich nicht mitfahren "muß".
Mir ist auch klar, dass ein Veranstalter solch ein Event nicht aus Nächstenliebe organisiert.
Wenn ich allerdings sehe, dass bei 1200 möglichen Startern es erst 144 Anmeldungen gibt, sind für so manch einen 28,- Euro auch viel Geld.
Nun ist doch die Frage: "Was ist besser?"
200 Teilnehmer die 28 Euro zahlen oder 1000 Teilnehmer die zwischen 14 - 18 Euro zahlen.
Die Organisationsarbeit bleibt im Prinzip die gleiche.


----------



## Moonbeamer (3. Mai 2005)

P.S. Da der Veranstalter sich für 28 euro Startgebühr entschieden hat, ist es auch relativ sinnlos von mir, sich darüber aufzuregen.
Aber viel Geld ist es trotzdem, selbst wenn es noch eine der billigeren Veranstaltungen ist.
Einmal vorausgesetzt, die 28 Euro gehen in Ordnung, warum schaffen die Organisatoren des Wasgaumarathons dann nicht mit 28 Euro auszukommen?
Insofern kommen einem die Startgebühren ein wenig willkürlich ermittelt vor.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> naja, wobei ich es schon in ordnung finde, preise auch mal zu hinterfragen bzw zu kritisieren. wie letztens schon mal gepostet, kosten die meisten 10 km volksläufe 3-5 euro und da gibt es auch strassensperrungen, zeitnahme etc. . andererseits kosten lauf-marathons wiederum richtig asche, für mich ein grund keinen zu laufen.
> aber im relativen vergleich liegt saarschleife eher am unteren ende der preisspanne.



Natürlich sollte man Preise hinterfragen, gerade ich hab das schon sehr oft gemacht (siehe z.B. Trans Schwarzwald oder Wasgau"marathon"). Allerdings Preissenkungen durch streichen von Notfallmaßnahmen zu erreichen ist der falsche Weg. Meiner Meinung nach müssten die Gebühren und Kosten für den Veranstalter im Vorfeld gesenkt werden, denn letztendlich verdient der Organisator von allen Verdienenden wohl am wenigsten wenn er wie hier im vorliegenden Fall mit  seinen Startgebühren im Rahmen bleibt.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (3. Mai 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist schon klar, dass ich nicht mitfahren "muß".
> Mir ist auch klar, dass ein Veranstalter solch ein Event nicht aus Nächstenliebe organisiert.
> Wenn ich allerdings sehe, dass bei 1200 möglichen Startern es erst 144 Anmeldungen gibt, sind für so manch einen 28,- Euro auch viel Geld.
> Nun ist doch die Frage: "Was ist besser?"
> ...


Schau mal wieviele Teilnehmer beim Vulkanbike mitfahren und was der kostet. So einfach ist das alles nicht. Wie immer reines Marketing. So hat auch der teuerste Marathon im Saarland die meisten Teilnehmer und nicht der schönste, St.Ingbert (bisher).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonbeamer (3. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sollte man Preise hinterfragen, gerade ich hab das schon sehr oft gemacht (siehe z.B. Trans Schwarzwald oder Wasgau"marathon"). Allerdings Preissenkungen durch streichen von Notfallmaßnahmen zu erreichen ist der falsche Weg. Meiner Meinung nach müssten die Gebühren und Kosten für den Veranstalter im Vorfeld gesenkt werden, denn letztendlich verdient der Organisator von allen Verdienenden wohl am wenigsten wenn er wie hier im vorliegenden Fall mit  seinen Startgebühren im Rahmen bleibt.
> 
> Grüße.


Natürlich sollen keine für die Sicherheit wichtigen Maßnahmen gestrichen werden.
Aber brauchst Du wirklich ein T-Shirt oder einen Nudelbon.
Diese Sachen sollte der Teilnehmer doch freiwillig erwerben können und nicht dazu gezwungen werden.
Ich kann mir nicht denken, dass diese Kosten nicht im Startpreis enthalten sind.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sollen keine für die Sicherheit wichtigen Maßnahmen gestrichen werden.
> Aber brauchst Du wirklich ein T-Shirt oder einen Nudelbon.
> Diese Sachen sollte der Teilnehmer doch freiwillig erwerben können und nicht dazu gezwungen werden.
> Ich kann mir nicht denken, dass diese Kosten nicht im Startpreis enthalten sind.



T-Shirt brauch ich nicht wirklich, aber wie leeqwar schon sagte, wird dies meistesn zu 100% von Sponsoren finanziert und dient selbigen als Werbeträger, trägt also eher zur Kostensenkung bei. Der Nudelbon ist ebenso ein Werbemittel, da Naturalien wie Getränke und Essen meistens gesponsert sind und man so mehr Teilnehmer gewinnen kann und glaub mir du wirst sie auch brauchen  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2005)

günstigerer preis bedeutet nicht immer mehr starter. lineare angebot und nachfrage-kurven gibt es nicht. die preisliche präferenz für solche veranstaltungen ist nicht sehr wichtig, soll heissen vielen ist es mehr oder weniger egal, was es kostet. erst wenn eine veranstaltungen einen gewissen ruf hat steigt die teilnehmerzahl.  
nochmal zum tshirt: wenn man es weglässt, wird es nicht billiger. sponsoren drucken ihre logos drauf und finanzieren es dadurch.


----------



## Vars.Molta (3. Mai 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich allerdings sehe, dass bei 1200 möglichen Startern es erst 144 Anmeldungen gibt, sind für so manc..........
> Die Organisationsarbeit bleibt im Prinzip die gleiche.


Ja leider . Da die Veranstaltung diese Jahr zum ersten Mal stattfindet muß sie sich erstmal "qualifzieren", was bei der supergeilen Strecke (schon 2mal abgefahren + siehe die Bilder von einheimischer!) kein Problem sein sollte.! Es wäre schade, wenn die viele Arbeit, die ein Orgateam bei solch einer Erstveranstaltung hat, sich nicht lohnen würde.

Also mitbiken was das Zeug hält ;-))

Gruss
Vars.Molta


----------



## snoopy-bike (4. Mai 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist schon klar, dass ich nicht mitfahren "muß".
> Mir ist auch klar, dass ein Veranstalter solch ein Event nicht aus Nächstenliebe organisiert.
> Wenn ich allerdings sehe, dass bei 1200 möglichen Startern es erst 144 Anmeldungen gibt, sind für so manch einen 28,- Euro auch viel Geld.
> Nun ist doch die Frage: "Was ist besser?"
> ...





Eigentlich bin es ja fast schon leid über Startgebühren bei MTB Marathons, insbesondere dann wenn sie unter 35,- Euro liegen, zu debattieren!

Und 14 Euro = 1000 Starter bzw. 28 Euro = 200 Starter ist ja wohl ne kleine Milchmädchenrechnung- wie?

Komischer Weise gibt es diese Preisdebatte (was bis 35,- Euro geht) nur im Saarland!
Und kommerziell ist solch eine Veranstaltung bei leibe nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Marathon etwa ein Jahr Planungszeit mit insgesamt ca. 2.2oo Stunden benötigt und dann nachher 2000 Euro hängen bleiben, wohlgemerkt bei 500 Startern!
Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Marathon in dieser Größe etwa ein Geldvolumen von fast 40.000 Euro hat, sind 2.000 Euro Gewinn wohl eher lächerlich!!!

Ich habs ja schon einmal vorgerechnet: Wenn keine Sponsoren da wären, dürften die Starter etwa 40.- bis 45,- Euro zahlen!!
Z.B. allein eine ordentliche Zeitnahme kostet heute ca. 4.000 bis 5.000 Euro, wohl dem (und Glück) wärs billiger hinkriegt!

Meine Meinung, und ich lass mich da auch nicht mehr beirren, wems zu teuer ist soll weg bleiben!

Mein Vorschlag an Moosbeamer: Organisier doch auch mal einen und machs besser und billiger!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2005)

Können wir nicht aufhören, immer und immer wieder über die Startgebühren zu diskutieren ? Wenn mir die Startgebühr einer Veranstaltung im Verhältnis zum Gebotenen zu hoch erscheint, fahre ich nicht hin. Basta !

Und Erstauflagen müssen unterstützt werden... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonbeamer (4. Mai 2005)

Ich verstehe nicht, dass sich manch einer dermaßen "ans Bein gepinkelt" fühlt, wenn man die Ansicht äußert, dass 28,- Euro für die Teilnahme an einer Radveranstaltung viel Geld sind.
Es mag ja durchaus sein ( und dass habe ich nie bestritten ), dass mir der Background fehlt, um die anfallenden Kosten beurteilen zu können. Ich habe schließlich wie die meisten anderen auch, eine solche Veranstaltung noch nie organisiert.
Ich nehme ja auch gerne Lehre an. 
Dass man aber als Nestbeschmutzer dargestellt, nur weil man sich wagt die Meinung zu äußern, dass 28,- Euro ne Menge Geld sind für 3 Stunden radeln zu dürfen, verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Naja, sei`s drum. Ich bin angemeldet und unterstütze eine solche Veranstaltung natürlich auch gerne.  
Ich beantrage hiermit nur noch als weitere Leistung ein Sauerstoffzelt im Zielbereich, das hoffentlich noch nicht überbelegt ist, wenn ich als einer der Letzten ankomme.


----------



## 007ike (4. Mai 2005)

Das Problem ist, diese Diskussion haben wir in letzter Zeit schon öfters gehabt. Aber richtig, woher solltest du das wissen.
Daher sollten wir es dann auch belassen, da dazu inzwischen alles geschrieben wurde. 
Außerdem sind alle die sich dazu geäußert haben auch der Meinung das das Grundsätzlich viel Geld ist, haben wie auch du, eingesehen, dass das nun mal so ist, wegen dem ganzen Aufwand und so.........
So und jetzt freuen wir uns auf den Saarschleifen Marathon!

Eigentlich könnte man jetzt mal langsam ne saarländische Marathon Cup Veranstaltung machen, Veranstalter saarländischer Marathone vereinigt euch


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, diese Diskussion haben wir in letzter Zeit schon öfters gehabt....


So meinte ich das auch; fühle mich weder "angepinkelt", noch war es böse gemeint. Es ist halt immer die selbe Diskussion... 
Zum Thema Sauerstoffzelt am Ziel: Ich habe mich von zwei Freunden dazu hinreissen lassen, auf die Lange Distanz zu gehen. Ich hab zugestimmt, obwohl ich stocknüchtern war...  ...

Letzten Sonntag ein kleiner Test (und das bei der Hitze) guckt ihr hier...und da fehlen noch gute 700hm... 
Kann man sich eigentlich auch unterwegs für die mittlere Distanz entscheiden oder ist man dann automatisch aus der Wertung ?... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## snoopy-bike (4. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich könnte man jetzt mal langsam ne saarländische Marathon Cup Veranstaltung machen, Veranstalter saarländischer Marathone vereinigt euch





Warts ab!!!!!!


----------



## Saarschleife (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

unterwegs für eine andere Distanz entscheiden ist problematisch da du in unserer Datenbank für M. registriert bist und wir die Startnummern dementsprechend angepasst haben. Alle die den Marathon fahren haben die Startnummern ab 2000 und die Nr. sind auch rot umrandet. HM Fahrer haben grün umrandete Nr. und die Nr. ab 1000. Kurzstreckler haben hingegen blaue Nr. und die Startnr. ab 1. So ist es für alle Helfer auf Strecke klar ersichtlich wer welche Strecke fährt. Wenn du jetzt mit einer roten Nr. in einem Bereich auftauchst in der nur HM Fahrer sein dürften, würden die Helfer davon aus gehen das du dich verfahren hast und würden dich dann eh wieder auf die richtige Strecke lotzen. Probleme hätten wir dann natürlich auch beim Ziel( angenommen kein Helfer wird es bemerken das du falsch gefahren bist) da du mit einer roten Nr. für den Marathon auf einmal sehr viel früher auftauchen würdest als der eigentliche Sieger. Also alles in allem nicht so glücklich.
Aber nun mal noch was ganz anderes. Erst mal danke Einheimischer, Ralph, Snoppy usw. das Ihr die 28 Startgeld Diskussion beändet habt. Ich bin da der gleichen Meinung wie Ihr. Ich kann verstehen das 28 viel Geld sind aber wenn man Die Kosten und vorallem den Zeitaufwand sieht dann sind wie Snoppy schon sagt das Startgeld mehr als nur gerechtfertigt. wer von denen die sich über das Startgeld auslassen hat den schonmal ca 2000 Std. und mehr ehrenamtlich gearbeitet nur dafür das einmal im Jahr ein solches Event stattfinden kann an dem man dann noch nicht mal selber mitfahren kann?
Preise hinterfragen ist OK. Aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben.

Grüße

Thorsten


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2005)

Thorsten,

bezgl. Entscheidung der Distanz unterwegs: Hab auch eher aus Neugier gefragt; werde das Ding schon irgendwie durchstehen... ...Es gibt aber in der Tat Veranstaltungen, bei denen das problemlos geht. Aber ich gebe Dir Recht, das muß dann von vorne herein mit ins Konzept...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. Mai 2005)

Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> Alle die den Marathon fahren haben die Startnummern ab 2000 und die Nr. sind auch rot umrandet. Thorsten




hi thorsten,

reserviert mir ne schöne rote nummer,hab mich grad angemeldet,nachdem mein 100er gestern im regen ganz gut gelaufen ist (Offenburg-Rammersweier 3300 autobahn-höhenmeter)und hoffe auf besseres wetter und ein paar "richtige" mtb abschnitte...

als gebürtiger saarbrückener sind die saarlandmarathons natürlich heimspiele für mich jetzt-schwarzwälder...trotz 3h anfahrt...

gibts bei euch eigentlich für samstagabend ne gute pizzeriaadresse ??? falls ich schon vor ort bin ?

joe


----------



## Saarschleife (16. Mai 2005)

Hi Joe,

kann dir die Pizzeria Da Pino in Orscholz( ca. 200m vom Start/Zielbereich) empfehlen. Machen riesen Pizzen und schmecken auch noch richtig gut. Eine schöne rote Startnummer habe ich dir schon reserviert. 
Dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter. Bis Sa. 

Grüße


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. Mai 2005)

Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> kann dir die Pizzeria Da Pino in Orscholz( ca. 200m vom Start/Zielbereich) empfehlen. Machen riesen Pizzen und schmecken auch noch richtig gut. Eine schöne rote Startnummer habe ich dir schon reserviert.
> Dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter. Bis Sa.
> ...




ok,
das gute wetter bring ich mit,versprochen,auf jeden fall besser als vorgestern






-dafür erwarte ich aber auch richtig riesige pizzen im da pino.


leider haben mir schon 2 ferienwohnungsvermieter abgesagt,bin wohl etwas spät dran und es ist halt auch nur eine übernachtung...hoffentlich finde ich kurzfristig noch etwas für mich und meine frau,damit ich mir am samstag noch etwas die gegend anschauen kann.

freu mich schon aufs wochenende, ach ja muß ja noch die online überweisung wegschicken also tschüß denn
joe


----------



## chantre72 (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, ab wann die Strecke ausgeschildert sein wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saarschleife (17. Mai 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ok,
> das gute wetter bring ich mit,versprochen,auf jeden fall besser als vorgestern
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Joe,

versuchs mal bei der Pension Dreiländereck. Ist nur ca. 300m vomStart und der Pizzeria. Machen auch ein gutes Frühstuck. 
http://www.tourist-info.mettlach.de/index_d.html

Grüße


----------



## 007ike (17. Mai 2005)

Habt ihr die Wetteraussichten gesehen  
werde heute abend mal noch ne Kerze stiften


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr die Wetteraussichten gesehen
> werde heute abend mal noch ne Kerze stiften



24°C und Regen - optimales Racewetter - was will man mehr  

Grüße.


----------



## Oberaggi (17. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> 24°C und Regen - optimales Racewetter - was will man mehr
> 
> Grüße.


Regen ist ja gut, aber 24° ist doch viel zu heiß.
Ich will Gäßbock-Wetter


----------



## Xededen (17. Mai 2005)

Wenn hier schon Wunschkonzert ist, dann will ich nen Untergrund wie in Laufeld


----------



## Kelme (17. Mai 2005)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich will Gäßbock-Wetter


Soll ich welches liefern? Wir können das (glaub' ich).

Gäsbock-Wetter hat einen Vorteil: Die Radhändler der Umgebung rollen rote Teppiche für dich aus, wenn du das nächste Mal kommst. Umsätze in den Tausendern durch vernichtetes Material.


Kelme - mit oder ohne Graupelschauer?


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Mai 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier schon Wunschkonzert ist, dann will ich nen Untergrund wie in Laufeld



Den wirst du haben, zumindest ein Uphill liegt mit den bösen Plattmachersteinchen voll - ich werde vorsorglich 3!!! Ersatzschläuche mitnehmen  

Grüße.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Den wirst du haben, zumindest ein Uphill liegt mit den bösen Plattmachersteinchen voll - ich werde vorsorglich 3!!! Ersatzschläuche mitnehmen
> 
> Grüße.


ein Uphill mit "Plattmachersteinchen"......das klingt äusserst gemein ! Ich kenne das hier eigentlich nur von Downhills...
Achja: Ich bin jetzt seit letztem Donnerstag nicht gefahren und meinem Rücken geht's schon viel besser !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Mai 2005)

Naja so schlimm wie in Laufeld ist`s dann doch nicht, dennoch hab ich bei der Vorfahrt ein paar scharfkantige Schiefersteine entdeckt die einem u.U. das Rennen vermiesen können.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (22. Mai 2005)

Bin wieder gut zu Hause angekommen und muss sagen es war eine gelungene Veranstaltung, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass es der erste seiner Art war.   
Eine sehr schöne Strecke mit genug Trails und technischen Passagen und die Aussicht gibt's gratis dazu.  
Einzig die Duschen und noch wichtiger der Bike-Waschplatz sollten im Zielbereich sein.   
Meine Kette und das neue Schaltwerk haben auch prima gehalten. Dank noch mal an Wiseman für's Ketten kürzen.   
Heute Abend gibt es im SR im Aktuellen Bericht (19:45h) und in der Sport-Arena (21:50h) Berichte darüber. Hoffentlich haben sie auch meinen Zieleinlauf.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (22. Mai 2005)

war wirklich schön. nur ich hab den leisen verdacht, dass ich dreimal am wiseman vorbeigelaufen bin weil ich ihn ohne sein rad nicht erkannt hab   sorry!
nur die siegerehrung war finde ich viel zu spät angesetzt, deswegen bin ich auch nicht geblieben.


----------



## Wiseman (22. Mai 2005)

Sehr schöne Strecke, hat mir gut gefallen. Auch mein Bike hat die Auffahrt mit den Plattmachersteinchen überlebt 

Die späte Siegerehrung fand ich auch nicht gelungen aber vielleicht machen sie es beim 2. Mal ja besser.

Unsere Kaete hat den 2. Platz in ihrer Klasse eingefahren.  Starke Leistung. Wenn Sie jetzt noch ein bisschen Übung für die technischen Passagen hat, fährt sie mir davon. Weiter so.

@Crazy Eddie:  Kein Problem ist nichts passiert

Edit: Schande über mein Haupt. Katrin ist natürlich in ihrer Klasse Erste geworden. Einzig Silke war noch vor ihr im Ziel, und somit ist es der 2. Platz in der Gesamtklasse.


----------



## Oberaggi (22. Mai 2005)

Die Siegerehrung war eindeutig zu spät.  Ihr habt ja hoffentlich meinen Preis mitgenommen  
Weiß einer wann die Ergebnisse online sind?


----------



## Wiseman (22. Mai 2005)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Siegerehrung war eindeutig zu spät.  Ihr habt ja hoffentlich meinen Preis mitgenommen
> Weiß einer wann die Ergebnisse online sind?


Es gab Gummibärchen, aber die haben den Heimweg nicht überlebt und reichen auch nicht mehr für eine Waschmaschine 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## chris84 (22. Mai 2005)

Ich bin auch wieder zuhause...

Echt gelungene Veranstaltung! super Strecke! (leider machte der einsetztende Regen am Ende der 2. Runde einige stellen ziemlich schwierig... zum glück wars vorher trocken!). Der Marathon passt sehr gut in unsere Gegend! krass fand ich die ziemlich progressive Strecke, die letzten 8 kilometer hattens in sich, die ersten 10 dagegen konnte man gut tempo machen! 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie viele Teilnehmer letztendlich da waren... 

Das mit den Duschen und dem Bike-Waschplatz fand ich auch nicht so gut, hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich gleich an der Schule geparkt und wär mit dem versauten bike dort hingeduddelt. so musst ich den ganzen Matsch noch ins Auto laden...
Die Siegerehrung war nicht nur zu spät, nein, man hat auch versucht mit übermäßig lauter Musik vorher sämtliche Leute zu vertreiben... das hätte nicht sein müssen. Hintergrundmusik hätte gereicht, schließlich gabs viel zu erzählen. Und das war da nicht mehr möglich. Deshalb bin ich auch abgedampft als die restlichen Ergebnisse ausgehangen haben...

Ausm Forum hier sind mir eigentlich nur Zeitweiser und Wiseman über die Füße gelaufen, ich glaube Kaete hab ich auch gesehen... ok, und Domme, aber der is ja nur selten hier.
War eigentlich auser Zeitweiser noch jemand von hier auf der großen Strecke?

@zeitweise: ich wusste am anfang überhaupt nicht wo ich dich hintuen soll, du kamst mir zwar bekannt vor, aber ohne Bike... nicht zu identifizieren  als ich irgendwann unterwegs war kam es wie ein blitz... Haste die Strecke erfolgreich bewältigt? welche Platzierung/Zeit? ich hab dich nachher gar nicht mehr gesehen...


Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2005)

Huhu,

bin erst um 20:30 wieder in der Nordeifel angekommen.
Nur ganz kurz: Klasse Strecke, top Orga !......Mit anderen Worten: Ganz großes Tennis !

Isch geh jetzt ins Bettchen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. Mai 2005)

Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Joe,
> 
> versuchs mal bei der Pension Dreiländereck. Ist nur ca. 300m vomStart und der Pizzeria. Machen auch ein gutes Frühstuck.
> http://www.tourist-info.mettlach.de/index_d.html
> ...



danke im nachhinein, hätt ich wohl besser auf dich gehört - wir waren " feudal" im reiterhof untergebracht... kein auge zugemacht, und allergie ohne ende,da übernachten sonst wohl hunde und katzen drin...und ggen die haare bin ich halt allergisch...

dafür war der tip mit da pino um so besser, außer das ich mir den magen wohl etwas zu voll geschlagen hatte, so daß es heute nicht ganz unter die ersten 10 gereicht hat...

ich hoffe ihr habt meinen "sachpreis" zu treuen händen florian "floh" bender, einem vereinskollegen von mir (der übrigens den marathon gewonnen hat-team bergamont) mitgegeben, aber auch egal, der behält ihn bestimmt für sich, wie ich ihn kenne...

da die siegerehrung doch etwas spät war, wir hatten ja noch einen längeren heimweg...konnten wir leider nicht warten.

PS: großes lob für eure veranstaltung, daß beim ersten mal nie alles klappt ist normal, aber als "vielfahrer" kann ich euch nur ermutigen eure veranstaltung weiter anzubieten... nächstes jahr bring ich bestimmt noch ein paar kollegen aus dem schwarzwald mit...

joe


----------



## scotty23 (23. Mai 2005)

Moin,

fand es war dann doch eine sehr geile Veranstaltung und werde wohl
nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei sein ... der letzte Anstieg hatte es 
echt in sich besonders weil ich das ja im Regen erleben durfte .....

Im Großen und Ganzen ein dickes Lob an die Veranstalter   

@kaete Respekt und Glückwunsch


scotty

der am Sonntag wohl Blei in den Beinen hatte und sich wundert dass 
tatsächlich noch jemand nach mir angekommen ist


----------



## tiegerbaehr (23. Mai 2005)

@ EH und leequar: Riesen Kompliment, super Zeit!   
Ich hab mich echt geärgert  , dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte - aber da ihr schneller als Silke wart, hätte ich euch sowiso nur am Start und im Ziel gesehen - ich schaffe das nämlich nicht!
@ 007ike: Ich habe Dich garnicht auf der Ergebnissliste entdeckt, wo bist Du denn gelandet? Und wer ist Kirsten?


----------



## 007ike (23. Mai 2005)

[email protected] 007ike: Ich habe Dich garnicht auf der Ergebnissliste entdeckt schrieb:


> Kirsten kenn ich nicht
> Hab bei km 65 abgebrochen, Kette ist gerissen!


----------



## bikecrazy (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

war eine supertolle Veranstaltung, ich bin den Halbmarathon gefahren und ich muß sagen, dass die Strecke wirklich 1a war -habs auch gerade noch vor dem Regen ins Ziel geschafft. Schöne anspruchsvolle Trails und Downhills, teilweise etwas rutschig, aber ohne "risk no fun" oder wie war das....?
Ich war leider erkältet sonst wäre ich gerne noch eine zweite Runde gefahren.

Bei mir ist der Marathon auf anhieb unter die Top 3 gekommen!
So muß ein Start in die Marathonsaison sein!


----------



## leeqwar (23. Mai 2005)

*auch von mir grosses lob an die veranstalter.*

das mit der siegerehrung sollte man halt ändern und an der ein oder anderen strecken-ausschilderung sollte man arbeiten, aber sonst alles   

es war auch trotz des unbeständigen wetters ne klasse stimmung an der strecke.

bin heute nacht im traum immer wieder die letzten 100 meter sprint durchgegangen und hab jedesmal das duell gewonnen...    

@tiegerbähr: danke. naja, wir werden uns sicher noch auf nem marathon begegnen. aber ob das dann die ganzen vernichtenten ergebnisse vom emc aufwiegt


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Mai 2005)

Schliese mich an, war 'ne tolle Veranstaltung!!!
Für nächstes Jahr würde ich mir bessere Verpflegungsstellen (Trinkflaschen) wünschen und auch die Stationen nicht unbedingt direkt vor einer Einfahrt in den Trail.
Das mit der Siegerehrung habt ihr sicher schon selbst gemerkt.
Aber wie gesagt, insgesamt war der Marathon super organisiert, auch die Stimmung an der Strecke war trotz des nicht gerade optimalen Wetters ausgezeichnet! Respekt   

@tigerbaehr

danke, aber wie leeqwar schon sagt, beim EMC zeigst DU uns ja immer wo der Hammer hängt  

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (23. Mai 2005)

Kann mich nur anschließen - ein dickess Lob an die Veranstalter!!   

@wisemann: danke    war ne schöne Zusammenarbeit gestern 
Aber papalapap, mit ein bißchen mehr Schlaf und Training fährst Du mir noch locker davon, keine Sorge!

Grüße


----------



## cpetit (23. Mai 2005)

Schließe mich auch an. Bin zwar nur den Halbmarathon gefahren aber blad war ich trotzdem. Bin auch dafür das man die Verpflegungsstationen an einen anderen  Ort verlegt und nicht an einem Berganstieg. Wie schon gesagt es war Super.

An alle Marathon-Fahrer wie schafft ihr das bloß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2005)

cpetit schrieb:
			
		

> ...An alle Marathon-Fahrer wie schafft ihr das bloß?


Ganz einfach: Wir versuchen erst garnicht schneller zu sein als Kaete und dann kommen wir auch an... 

@Kaete: Kann es sein, das wir für eine Weile zusammen gefahren sind ?...Konnte das Tempo leider nicht bis zum Schluß halten... ...war mir aber vorher schon klar...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## kaete (23. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kaete: Kann es sein, das wir für eine Weile zusammen gefahren sind ?...Konnte das Tempo leider nicht bis zum Schluß halten... ...war mir aber vorher schon klar...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Ich bin ja nur den Halbmarathon gefahren; ein Marathon ist mir glaube ich noch ein bißchen zu lang    

Du bist aber den Marathon gefahren, oder? - Dann wäre es jedenfalls ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass wir zusammen gefahren sind. Es sei denn ich fang jetzt schon an wie der Einheimische von wegen Doubels und so    

Grüße


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja nur den Halbmarathon gefahren; ein Marathon ist mir glaube ich noch ein bißchen zu lang
> 
> Du bist aber den Marathon gefahren, oder? - Dann wäre es jedenfalls ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass wir zusammen gefahren sind. Es sei denn ich fang jetzt schon an wie der Einheimische von wegen Doubels und so
> 
> Grüße


Nee, war glaube ich am Ende die 2. bei den Damen (Marathon)...die 1. habe ich nie gesehen...


----------



## 007ike (23. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...die 1. habe ich nie gesehen...


abber ich   hatte ein belgisches National Trikot an. Snoopy hat ihr dann meine Strategie stecken müssen


----------



## leeqwar (23. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Snoopy hat ihr dann meine Strategie stecken müssen



du machst mich neugierig !?


übrigens:
http://www.nmbiking.de/mai05_31.htm


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Mai 2005)

Schlimmer kann snoopys Matratzenbild auch nicht mehr werden   
Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich leicht angesäuert bin weil du mir nicht die Hand gegeben hast? Fand ich ziemlich arrogant von dir!   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (23. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimmer kann snoopys Matratzenbild auch nicht mehr werden
> Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich leicht angesäuert bin weil du mir nicht die Hand gegeben hast? Fand ich ziemlich arrogant von dir!
> 
> Grüße.



leuten, die es nicht mal schaffen ein glas bier auszutrinken geb ich doch nicht die hand    
hättest du als sieger der herzen eigentlich nicht die bürgermeisterin wie die bei der tour de france küssen müssen ?


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> leuten, die es nicht mal schaffen ein glas bier auszutrinken geb ich doch nicht die hand
> hättest du als sieger der herzen eigentlich nicht die bürgermeisterin wie die bei der tour de france küssen müssen ?



In dem Fall hätte ich dann wohl auf meinen "Wertvollen Sachpreis" verzichtet   ...und hör mir blos auf mit dem blöden Erdinger, so oft musste ich noch nie!  

Grüße.


----------



## Vars.Molta (23. Mai 2005)

cpetit schrieb:
			
		

> Schließe mich auch an. Bin zwar nur den Halbmarathon gefahren aber blad war ich trotzdem. Bin auch dafür das man die Verpflegungsstationen an einen anderen  Ort verlegt und nicht an einem Berganstieg. Wie schon gesagt es war Super.
> 
> An alle Marathon-Fahrer wie schafft ihr das bloß?


Genau, das würde ich auch mal gerne wissen  !

Naja, auch als (gezwungenermaßen) Zuschauer fand ich die Veranstaltung super und hoffe das das keine Eintagsshow bleibt und nächste Jahr wieder stattfindet. Dann habe ich vielleicht auch die Konditi, den Halbmarathon zu probieren.

Also, chapeau vor den 90 km Marathonisti und schönes, sonnenreiches Wochenende 

gruss.the.vars.molta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (23. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> du machst mich neugierig !?
> 
> 
> übrigens:
> http://www.nmbiking.de/mai05_31.htm


war die selbe wie die von wiseman, lass dich vom Anblick einer hübschen Frau den Berg hoch ziehen. Snoop mußte das aber den ganzen Berg hochbrüllen, glaube aber sie hat kein deutsch verstanden, aber die 20 Jungs drum rum


----------



## leeqwar (23. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> war die selbe wie die von wiseman, lass dich vom Anblick einer hübschen Frau den Berg hoch ziehen. Snoop mußte das aber den ganzen Berg hochbrüllen, glaube aber sie hat kein deutsch verstanden, aber die 20 Jungs drum rum



aaah, und ich trottel fahr mit`m einheimischen   

1) es sind ergebnisse online

2) heute nacht wird "treffpunkt sport" inklusive längerem beitrag als gestern in der sportarena wiederholt. für die videorekorder unter euch.


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> aaah, und ich trottel fahr mit`m einheimischen
> 
> 1) es sind ergebnisse online
> 
> 2) heute nacht wird "treffpunkt sport" inklusive längerem beitrag als gestern in der sportarena wiederholt. für die videorekorder unter euch.



Immerhin bin ICH hinter DIR hergefahren - hätte mir auch eine schönere Aussicht  vorstellen können    

Apropo schöne Aussicht:





... und ich hatte nur mein Handy dabei  

Grüße.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (23. Mai 2005)

Oh Bild vergessen:


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Fall hätte ich dann wohl auf meinen "Wertvollen Sachpreis" verzichtet   ...und hör mir blos auf mit dem blöden Erdinger, so oft musste ich noch nie!
> 
> Grüße.


Ich hatte bestimmt 5 + 1 Bit...bin dann 200km nach Hause gefahren und war nicht einmal pinkeln; ich hab unterwegs bestimmt zu wenig getrunken...


----------



## blacksurf (23. Mai 2005)

wow, eindrucksvolle Bilder 
Tolle Streckenführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (23. Mai 2005)

Solche Strategien werden nie aufgehen 
Habe es schon in Bad Wildbad probiert und auch an der Saarschleife -> es tut jedes Mal weh abreissen zu lassen 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## chris84 (23. Mai 2005)

mal noch ne Frage zu den Ergebnislisten: 

was bedeutet die Zahl in der 6. Spalte, zwischen Klasseneinteilung und Zeit? bei mir steht da ne 20, was auch immer das bedeutet   

was mir auch noch angenehm aufgefallen ist: Die Zeitnahme hat offensichtlich ja perfekt geklappt, auch ohne Transponder! Respekt!   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte bestimmt 5 + 1 Bit...bin dann 200km nach Hause gefahren und war nicht einmal pinkeln; ich hab unterwegs bestimmt zu wenig getrunken...



... und garantiert keine Meßdienerblase  

@chris 84

Platzierung nach Altersklasse.

Grüße.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2005)

Hier mal die 2D-Karte und das Profil...
Mein Ciclo meldet mir übrigens "nur" 2100hm; in Magic Maps stimmts in etwa mit den Angaben des Veranstalters überein !? (2D-Karte in groß, anklicken)


----------



## Wiseman (23. Mai 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> mal noch ne Frage zu den Ergebnislisten:
> 
> was bedeutet die Zahl in der 6. Spalte, zwischen Klasseneinteilung und Zeit? bei mir steht da ne 20, was auch immer das bedeutet


Das ist der Platz in deiner Klasse. Respekt 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Wiseman (23. Mai 2005)

Halbmarathon hatte laut meinem Ciclo-Höhenmesser ca. 1200HM, kann aber auch sein, dass das Wetter ihm einen Streich gespielt hat.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Halbmarathon hatte laut meinem Ciclo-Höhenmesser ca. 1200HM, kann aber auch sein, dass das Wetter ihm einen Streich gespielt hat.


Ich vermute, dass in Magic Maps ein Patch fehlt..


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Mai 2005)

Schliese mich meinen Vorrednern an
Sehr schöner Marathon mit zum Teil extrem schwierigen Trails. Insbesondere im zweiten Teil nach dem Regen wars echt schwer.Aber Stossen ging auch.
 Duschen und Bikewaschplatz waren sehr ungünstig plaziert.
Wir haben zuerst die Räder geputzt, sind dann ans Auto  und dann wieder mit dem Auto zum Duschen, danach war mir die Lust an den Nudeln vergangen.
Ich komme wieder   
@Chris Hab dich auch erst mit Helm und Brille erkannt.  
Gratulation zu der Superzeit.Hast deine Vorgabe locker übertroffen   

Ich hab den Marathon für mich erfolgreich  ohne Sturz und technischen Defekt beendet.Meine Vorgabe von 6-7 Stunden konnte ich  erfüllen.
Meine Reifen waren am Schluss ,wie bereits zu vermuten war, leicht überfordert
Die letzten 25 km habe ich mich von einem Pärchen aus der Eifel mitschleppen lassen . Waren echt gut für die Motivation bei dem blöden Regen.
Mein Nächster ist der Erbeskopf im Juli.


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal die 2D-Karte und das Profil...
> Mein Ciclo meldet mir übrigens "nur" 2100hm; in Magic Maps stimmts in etwa mit den Angaben des Veranstalters überein !? (2D-Karte in groß, anklicken)



hi,
mein hac hat auch ca 2200hm angezeigt-hab aber mal irgendwo gelesen,daß der hac kleinstdifferenzen nicht registriert-wenn also wie hier viele fast flache stellen drin sind,springt er nicht gleich an...

ps: ich hab unterwegs mal einen nach seinem forumsnamen gefragt aber die antwort nicht richtig verstanden : sweep oder snoop oder so ähnlich, vielleicht liest du das ja und schreibst mal was rein...
würd mich interessieren wers war

joe


----------



## chris84 (23. Mai 2005)

@zeitweiser: du liegst ja zeitlich noch ziemlich gut! 20. in deiner Altersklasse, wie ich   
Erbeskopf hätt ich prinzipiell auch interesse. Mal sehen. Da könnte man dann ja auch ne Fahrgemeinschaft organisieren...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> mein hac hat auch ca 2200hm angezeigt-hab aber mal irgendwo gelesen,daß der hac kleinstdifferenzen nicht registriert-wenn also wie hier viele fast flache stellen drin sind,springt er nicht gleich an...
> 
> ps: ich hab unterwegs mal einen nach seinem forumsnamen gefragt aber die antwort nicht richtig verstanden : sweep oder snoop oder so ähnlich, vielleicht liest du das ja und schreibst mal was rein...
> ...


Also es ist meines Wissen so, dass er jede Steigung ab 5m addiert. D.h. er hätte ein Problem damit, wenn's alles nur kleine "Hückelchen" wären. hier gings aber eigentlich immer recht deutlich rauf...
In der NRW-Karte hatte ich mal ähnlich hohe Werte gegenüber meinem Ciclo und da fehlte ein Patch.

Hier gibt's übrigens ein paar Bilder von mir...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Wiseman (23. Mai 2005)

Erbeskopf ist doch erst im Juli.
-> Ich mach mal einen Thread für die CTF in Pirmasens auf.

CTF -Thread, Pirmasens am 29. Mai

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (24. Mai 2005)

sag mal chris, was für ne Farbe hat denn dein Bergwerk? Wenns Braun ist sind wir ein ganzes Stück zusammen gekurbelt.


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt's übrigens ein paar Bilder von mir...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



hallo ralph,
schöne fotos... auf dem "gleich gehts los" ist auch ein teil von meiner frau (rötliche haare) die mich auf jedes rennen begleitet zu sehen,ich bin leider verdeckt.

mehr fotos habe ich bei www.energis.de gefunden so ca. 300 stück... z.B.hier ganz rechts Nr.2057 sehr unauffällig trikot orange helm grün gleich am start :





da lächle ich zwar nicht so professionell wie der siemens fahrer vor mir, dafür war ich aber trotz defekts eine stunde früher im ziel als er... (nach 4 1/2 stunden)

joe


----------



## 007ike (24. Mai 2005)

He da hast du mich voll erwicht 2019


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> He da hast du mich voll erwicht 2019



will mich nicht mit fremden federn schmücken

schau mal unter www.energis.de 
und dann bei fotos -kann man alle kostenlos runterladen...

joe


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> He da hast du mich voll erwicht 2019


Nicht verstecken. Weiter so.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Mai 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ...dafür war ich aber trotz defekts eine stunde früher im ziel als er... (nach 4 1/2 stunden)
> 
> joe


Damit war er ja fast so langsam wie ich...5:38... ...die Bilder schaue ich mir später mal an !


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit war er ja fast so langsam wie ich...5:38... ...die Bilder schaue ich mir später mal an !



verstecken mußt du dich aber mit der zeit auch nicht, so einfach war die strecke nun auch wieder nicht...

und außerdem war er nur 30. seiner altersklasse und etwas jünger als du ... wahrscheinlich hat er unterwegs auch keine  fotos  gemacht, ohne die zwischenstops hättest du seine 5:21 wahrscheinlich auch locker gepackt...

ich frag mich nur wo ich die 25 minuten auf meinen vereinskollegen (und sieger des marathons mit seinem kollegen von bergamont) von der rig freiburg flo bender verloren habe, ich hab weder bilder gemacht noch mich verfahren ??? und außer meinem defekten umwerfer keine plausible entschuldigung für meinen rückstand...außer halt etwas rumgetrödelt wie immer vor allem auf den abfahrten...und öfters mal in die malerische landschaft geschaut.

ne mal spaß beiseite: wichtig ist eigentlich nur, daß wir (der eine länger der andere kürzer) richtig spaß beim biken hatten und gesund ins ziel gekommen sind... ich weiß das zu schätzen nach meinen erfahrungen der letzten beiden jahre !

vielleicht sieht man sich nochmal ? frammersbach / st.ingbert / st. wendel / wasgau so gut wie gebucht wenn ich gesund bleibe... 

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (24. Mai 2005)

@bikehumanumest: sag mal deinen teamkollegen, dass ich es ziemlich langweilig fand, dass sie auf der zielgerade nicht gegeneinander angetreten sind. das war ja fast eine einfahrt wie bei einer ctf


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @bikehumanumest: sag mal deinen teamkollegen, dass ich es ziemlich langweilig fand, dass sie auf der zielgerade nicht gegeneinander angetreten sind. das war ja fast eine einfahrt wie bei einer ctf



flo ist nur im selben verein wie ich, (ich fahre ja für bmc-chiba racing, das ist in erster linie ein 24 stunden fahrer team-und die marathons fahr ich eher als warm ups)

teamfahrer ist der flo er ja bei bergamont und unter teamkollegen, die  sich das ganze rennen gegenseitig unterstützt haben ist das eigentlich so üblich - gibts auch beim laufmarathon... ist also nicht unsportlich gemeint, eher im gegenteil...

idee war, daß beide, da zeitgleich auch auf platz 1 gesetzt werden würden, der 2. platz wäre dann weggefallen und es hätte somit zwei erstplatzierte und einen dritten gegeben...

ich gebe dir recht das für den zuschauer ein sprint natürlich spektakulärer gewesen wäre...
aber wer es spannender möchte kann ja mehr trainieren und die beiden im nächsten jahr kurz vor der ziellinie abhängen ...
ich kann es nicht, da sind welten dazwischen...

joe


----------



## rpo35 (24. Mai 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> verstecken mußt du dich aber mit der zeit auch nicht, so einfach war die strecke nun auch wieder nicht...
> 
> und außerdem war er nur 30. seiner altersklasse und etwas jünger als du ... wahrscheinlich hat er unterwegs auch keine fotos gemacht, ohne die zwischenstops hättest du seine 5:21 wahrscheinlich auch locker gepackt...


Keine Panik, ich bin sogar mehr als zufrieden damit ! Bin ja schließlich nur Hobby Radler...sicher hätte ich noch die eine oder andere Minute "rausquälen" können.
Was mich daran hindert ist (fast) immer das selbe...:
1. Die Knippserei
2. Die Reifen (Racing Ralph 2.1 auf cremigem Untergrund...)
3. Rückenschmerzen (deshalb sind kurze Aufenthalte an mind. 3-4 Verpflegungen Pflicht)
4. Leichte Schaltprobleme auf den letzten 10-20km

Achja: Wir sehen uns denke ich in Wasgau !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## leeqwar (24. Mai 2005)

ja, klar ist ne nette geste. ich glaube ich würde die kohle teilen, aber wissen würd ich`s doch wollen vor der ziellinie (wenn ich auch in 90% der fälle verlieren würde  ). 
klar, nächstes jahr greif ich an   , reicht mir schon, dass ich regelmässig beim emc von einem bergamont-fahrer verheizt werde    
und im training hab ich nicht mal gegen den 4ten und den 7ten ne chance, also lass mal lieber


----------



## Limit83 (24. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ja, klar ist ne nette geste. ich glaube ich würde die kohle teilen, aber wissen würd ich`s doch wollen vor der ziellinie (wenn ich auch in 90% der fälle verlieren würde  ).
> klar, nächstes jahr greif ich an   , reicht mir schon, dass ich regelmässig beim emc von einem bergamont-fahrer verheizt werde
> und im training hab ich nicht mal gegen den 4ten und den 7ten ne chance, also lass mal lieber


Wen meinst du damit?


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Mai 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wen meinst du damit?



Du kannst eh nix   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (25. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst eh nix
> 
> Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (25. Mai 2005)

Mal noch was:
Bekommt man eigentlich sonst wo noch Bilder von der Veranstaltung zu sehen, außer auf dieser kommerziellen Seite?   

Gruß Limit!


----------



## 007ike (25. Mai 2005)

Hast du nicht alle Beiträge gelesen?  
Such mal hier irgendwo gibt es einen link zur engergis, dort gibt Fotos for nix!


----------



## Limit83 (25. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du nicht alle Beiträge gelesen?
> Such mal hier irgendwo gibt es einen link zur engergis, dort gibt Fotos for nix!


Ja, aber da sind nur Bilder vom Start. Ok, immerhin - aber gibts sonst noch was?


----------



## Saarschleife (25. Mai 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber da sind nur Bilder vom Start. Ok, immerhin - aber gibts sonst noch was?



Hallo Limit,

sind gerade dabei ein Fotoalbum zuerstellen und sind selber noch auf der suche nach guten Bildern. Kann also noch ein Paar Tage dauern. 

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (26. Mai 2005)

Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Limit,
> 
> sind gerade dabei ein Fotoalbum zuerstellen und sind selber noch auf der suche nach guten Bildern. Kann also noch ein Paar Tage dauern.
> 
> Grüße


Alles klar!


----------



## Saarschleife (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo Biker,

der 2. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon findet am 07. Mai 2006 wieder in Orscholz am Cloef-Atrium statt.

Die Online-Anmeldung ist ab sofort wieder verfügbar. Alle Informationen zum Marathon findet Ihr unter www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Teilnahme und wünschen Euch einen schönen und unfallfreien Winter.



Viel Spaß bei der Vorbereitung



Euer Orgateam


----------



## Saarschleife (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wie im letzten Jahr bieten wir auch in diesem Jahr geführte Streckenbesichtigungen an.
Folgende Termine haben wir hierfür ins Auge gefasst:

Besichtigung kleine Schleife: Samstag 1. April
Besichtigung mittlere Schleife: Samstag 15. April

(Wir starten jeweils um 13.00 Uhr in Orscholz am Cloef-Atrium)

Grüße

Orga-Team


----------

